# What dog Breed does not interest you at all ?



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I second those but instead of Jack Russell's, I would say any terriers or Rotties


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

As I get older, I want a more midsize dog that is still small enough that I can pick it up. So I would not want any large size dogs like a doberman. The large size dogs also have a shorter life span. I want a nonshedding dog with a muzzle I can shave. So that pretty much leaves out all terriers since they don't shave their muzzles. Also terriers in general have coast coats. I prefer a soft feeling coat although I love the look of the welsh terrier.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Doodles... oh, wait, they are NOT a breed 

This is so hard. I like so many breeds and find most of them very interesting... their origins, breed standards, etc... but the once I am least drawn to are the Pug (except when they are puppies, they are off the chart cute), Silky Terriers, Corgis, Bichons, Shar Pei, Dandie Dinmont, Japanese Chin, Pekenese. I'm sure there are more than I'm not in love with but that is my short list. I hope I didn't insult anybody who has any of these breeds and my mind is open to change.

pr


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would not have a brachycephalic breed; I could not exercise a working Border Collie, spaniel or similar breed; I could not manage a sight hound, given our unfenced grounds surrounded by rabbits; I could not fit a giant breed in my car (or bed!); and I find terriers in general difficult to get along with, especially around other dogs. I enjoy meeting other people's dogs, and have known delightful examples of all these types and breeds, but they are not ones that I would choose to share my life with.


----------



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

Chihuahuas, yorkie, Pomeranians, shar pei, chow chow, any drooling dog


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> There is a thread on now about other breeds that we poodle lovers also like. How about the breeds that would never interest us.
> 
> I have never owned, nor will I own a Chihuahua, coonhound, beagle, English bulldog, jack Russell or basset.


Reasons? We need reasons! I second you on the beagle, JRT's, ...actually all of them except bulldog, lol. Reasons for me, I love the hounds but I am surrounded by them here and they bay, which is nice from a distance but would drive me crazy if they lived with me. The local fire chief lives across the meadow from me and he says his coonhounds smell deer through his house walls and bay at night. Secondly...the smell. I can't stand that oily/waxy smell that some hounds get, I am guessing as a way to weatherproof their coats? Don't know.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Labs... regular or Golden. Galumping, demanding, hairy and shedding. Blech!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Countryboy said:


> Labs... regular or Golden. Galumping, demanding, hairy and shedding. Blech!



Dito!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

A fun thread..thanks Carley's Mom!

I enjoy meeting and hanging out with most dog breeds - they all interest me in the sense that I am curious about them and the history of their breeds. I love to hear owners tell about their special companions.

As far as what kind of dogs I simply won't have for my own companion - just about any shedding dog has to be off my list due to some of my kids' allergies. 

I guess I have to admit that even if pit bulls were non-shedding, I guess that would be one breed I just would not seek out for a companion dog.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> Labs... regular or Golden. Galumping, demanding, hairy and shedding. Blech!


Labs aren't my personal preference either, but I feel I must come to their defense. The colors are black, chocolate, or YELLOW (as opposed to golden retrievers). I'm acquainted with an AKC breeder of merit whose Labradors are sought out by guide dog schools and by people needing a medical alert dog such as for diabetics. They have a great work ethic for a boring task like waiting for your blood glucose to drop (better than the brighter but allergy-friendly poodles in many cases). 

Sure, they're not for me (or for you) but they're just the ticket for some people.

Now ... I started with a mini schnauzer, and then rat terriers before getting to a poodle, so they're OK. And a friend just put a MACH on her smallest Chihuahua--I wouldn't want one, but I respect that they're really dogs, too. 

I think the dogs that would qualify for my "no" list would be rare breeds. I'm interested in health and trainability, not in novelty. You need to have enough variety in the gene pool to have really healthy dogs and when you've got a rare breed, it's tempting to breed a faulty dog just because there aren't many of them on the ground.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, labs have very loyal owners so there must be something great about them. Oh I thought of dogs that I don't care for--Shar Peis and Chows. They are the ones that always attacked my dogs at dog parks.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Nothing tiny!!!!!!! No terrier-ists!!!!!!! Nothing that drools!!!!!!! Nothing that pants heavily while heeling or that does things by rote (read that as not a golden person)!!! All of which leads me back to the non-drooling, non-hole digging thinking person's thinking dog the standard poodle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

You're so funny Lily, why no breeds that pant heavily while heeling? I giggle every time I read that, in the other thread too.


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

I would never own any Pit Bulls, Chows, Shar Peis, Dachshunds, Chihuahuas. Either too violent or too annoying.

I LOVE labs and would probably have one if Spoos weren't so awesome, I also like Great Danes but their health issues would prevent me from owning one.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes but Great Dane breeders are apparently breeding that heart problem out of lines...there are Danes now that live a lot longer than the old-style 7 years or so. Yay! Love breeders that better the breed.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Indiana said:


> Yes but Great Dane breeders are apparently breeding that heart problem out of lines...there are Danes now that live a lot longer than the old-style 7 years or so. Yay! Love breeders that better the breed.


Yes! An acquaintance--a vet tech where I take my dogs--is showing a great dane in conformation. I expect he'll be a responsible breeder, if he chooses to do so. But still, that's a LOT of dog!

Neely may be my last "big" (55 pounds) dog. I like the smaller end of the standard scale--the moyen size--but they don't place well in conformation if that's where you want to play. Actually, conformation is a good way to get a young dog used to what goes on at shows and trials.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love most dogs, but I will not own a Chow or an Akita.....they don't warn you before they bite! I'm sure their are exceptions, but this is what I experienced when I was a Tech! 
I'm also wary of all the Guardian breeds as they require too much management/training to be owned safely (too much of a liability!)


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have enjoyed everyone's list. I would never want another dog that sheds. I don't go for droolers either. I love a little lap dog, but I also love my spoos that are ready to hike ect. My sister has said the only dog she was ever hired to work with that she just flat out gave up on, was a Pug, so too dumb for me. I would not want a Pit because I would be scared it might hurt someone, or someone would hurt it. I guess I will just stay with the poodle or poodle mixes.

P.S. I will have to say to anyone that puts a Corgi on their list, if you had ever known one you would change your mind. I had one as a child and it was so sweet and smart.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

No Pitt Bulls or Cane Corso's. I would have to sleep with one eye open and live my life worried about the safety of anyone near them. The most vicious dog I ever owned was a Pekinese. That was a dog terrorist, bred to bite. Definitely no Pekes!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pugs, Chows, Shar-Pei and Jack Russells- yuck, yuck, yuck and yuck!!!!!!!


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

Ooh! This is fun! I did so much research into breeds before deciding on a Poodle. There are wonderful attributes, and negative aspects, to almost every breed - yes, including our beloved poodles. 

For me, the no thank yous include drooling (blech!!), excessive shedding and difficultly learning. The breeds I have an irrational fear of... akitas, chows and pit bulls. I'm also not a huge mastiff fan - of any type. Although my friends have a gorgeous neapolitan mastiff that is as sweet as can be.


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Corgis, cairns, affenpinchers, poodles (lol just kidding:aetsch: ), pit bulls, min pins, chows, Scotties, akita, cocker spaniel, etc
i dont like corgis because of the way they act at the dog park (yappy and tempermental), i owned a cairn that dog just words cant say how AWFUL that dog was! affenpinchers are yappy and mean, pitbulls take to much training and socializing to get them not to attack everything, min pins are shoot your brains out annoying,chows are evil and drool and are way to fluffy for any hot weather and shed something awful, Scotties: did you see what westminster said about them and then how the handler shook her head and smiled also ive heard bad things about them, akita attacked my french mastiff (yeah what a scene two 100+ pound dogs GOING AT IT in the middle of a big dog get together), cocker spaniel if you groom, train, or are a vet WATCHOUT they bite, etc you can see im passionate about dog breeds XD


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

barky, hyper, aggressive droolers and shedders are definitely off my "a" list. as are known stubborn and/or stupid breeds and breeds known to have serious health issues (as in cavvies that all seem destined to expire at age 10). i also prefer dogs cut more on the square than rectangular. wow. that kind of narrows it down to lowchen and poodles that might find me okay to live with! :biggrin: it's a real revelation to find out how doggone (literally, i guess) picky i am!:sorry: so glad there are nonetheless a couple of breeds that might be able to put up with me.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Anything with a smooshed face that snores, hacks, pants like it can't breathe,drools, constantly droopy red eyes, hocks loogies & booger balls on the carpet etc.. Yucky

Also anything with tons of shedding hair, I can't stand dog hair just laying around in clumps all over the house.

So I'd probably have to say bulldogs, golden retrievers because of those qualities. And also pit bulls. I just don't think they're attractive dogs at all. Their beady eyes and wide faces weird me out (plus I don't think they look cuddly or cute at all) they need some hair, they look bald or too smooth for me. 

But my dream breed.. POODLE  i love those curls and fluffy soft NON SHEDDING coat 

I also like Westies (my
Neighbor has one and he is adorable!). I like all dogs if they have a nice personality


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

No Dalmatians! No Pitbulls....


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

pugs, chows, pit bull, great danes

I think labs and golden retrievers are beautiful, but anything that sheds is a no no, We have severe allergies.I think Maltese and Havaneese are also adorable.

Oh wait you said those we do not want.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

I wouldn't want any of the bully breeds, mastiffs, cane corsos, or any dogs that have flying drool when they shake their head. I don't care for labs although I do like some of the sporting dogs. The only aggressive dogs I like are German shepherds and dobies but I don't want the liability. The poodle is really hard to beat. Ours are great and I'd like to have a standard before I get too old for a big dog.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Indiana said:


> You're so funny Lily, why no breeds that pant heavily while heeling? I giggle every time I read that, in the other thread too.


I think it would drive me crazy to listen to all that panting in a trial ring! I even find it sort of annoying to listen to it all when I take a class with lots of goldens and labs.

BTW GSDs and Dobes get a bad rap for the most part about being aggressive. It's more about the training and getting one from the right lines. Peeves is a very soft sweet dog and I know a few fabulously sweet Dobes that do obedience and rally.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I answered this question in the other thread but I'll post it here to. Mexican Hairless. Dogs gotta have hair and not sweet.

Rick


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> There is a thread on now about other breeds that we poodle lovers also like. How about the breeds that would never interest us.
> 
> I have never owned, nor will I own a Chihuahua, coonhound, beagle, English bulldog, jack Russell or basset.


Rottie, collie, any terrier.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Any of the breeds known for being "Fierce" or "Aggressive" for obvious reasons, including Pit Bull breeds or mixes, Cane Corso, etc. As well with allergies long coats are out, and most short hairs as well. 

Gotta say, I love my poodles.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I was born in Staffordshire. I would never own ANY of the pit bulls period. Those who love them and have quiet well trained dogs have yet to see them switch behaviour. I was of the opinion that a standard poodle IS a sight hound??? or very like one. I once trained stag hounds and their crosses. Behaviour is very similar, body shape similar head shape similar and a lot smaller but so is a whippet.
Eric.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

in the u.s. poodles are tagged as retrievers - there are several breeders who specialize in developing their poodles as retrievers. the water dog tag is part and parcel of that.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Bulldogs freak me out! If I walked down the hallway and saw that face in the semi-dark ..... Aaaahhhh!!! I think they are sooo gross looking  sorry !!


Pugs snort/snore and their eyes go opposite directions hehehehe LOL it bothers me sometimes to look at their eyes 

I sound sooo mean!! So sorry!!

I'd still love them!!!!' If I for instance inherited one.. But jeez!! LOL

I don't like huge breeds that drool a a lot either!! Just google huge dog drool or something like that and you'll see what I mean. It makes my stomach turn!!! Yuck 

My poodles are big and they NEVER drool  I love that so much!!  

Ok I think I'm done.




Carley's Mom said:


> (...) have never owned, nor will I own a Chihuahua, coonhound, beagle, English bulldog, jack Russell or basset.



I kinda agree with those too!!
Wow.. Maybe there are only A FEW breeds I like ... Mm (?)


( Ps. I'm terrified of Rottweilers .. No idea why! I shake when near one, no matter how sweet they are. Weird huh? I'm not afraid of Great Danes, pitbulls, or German shepherds .. But Rottweilers just scare me to death!!!! ) 

But all dogs need love even if they're not our favorite breed.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am interested in every breed, and every dog on the planet, but I have NO desire to share my life with anything but a Poodle.
I don't like shedding, I don't like dog smell, I don't like drool, and I don't like dumb. Maltese and shih Tzus are sweet as can be, but will look up the sky and drown like a turkey.
And I personally think that it is cruel to breed some of the seriously unhealthy breeds such as dachshunds, English 
Bulldogs, and Cavalier King Charles Spaniels - I don't dislike them, 
I just don't think that they should exist.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

No droolers.

No heavy shedding breeds so definitely no chow chow. 

No underbites - I just really can't stand underbites, both canines and humans. So no shih tzu for me. 

No brachycephalic breeds so no pugs, Frenchie or Boston terrier. 

Oh and I don't like dogs that "have never met a stranger". I want my dogs to be friendly but I can't stand dogs that just HAVE TO love every single human in the room the same way they love their owners/family.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

My Standard poodle Drools when DELICIOUS food is around???
Eric.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

eric, i should clarify that in the u.s. standard and mini poodles compete in akc conformation in, i believe, the non-sporting group. so they have been deprived by fiat of their heritage. this being the case, they are also allowed to drool and not be considered droolers! maybe poodles are the world's chameleon dogs.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

This thread has reminded me why I will stick to my poodles . They win, they are the very best !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

patk you are correct spoos and minis are in the AKC non-sporting group. In UKC though spoos are in the gun dog group in recognition of their heritage as water retrievers. I suspect that unless the sporting group in AKC was reorganized to be one group for retrievers and one for pointers or something along those lines, spoos are better off in the non-sporting group since there are all ready lots of dogs in the sporting group.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Dogue de Bordeaux - I still can't get used to seeing this dog at all. The head & mouth look deformed.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Okay, I'm tired of this thread. Too much bashing of "inferior" (my word) dog breeds and excessive praise of our own choices and tastes.

I'm a poodle owner pretty much by accident and with some trepidation about the grooming requirements. (And I do love him to pieces!)

However, there are a few other breeds I wouldn't mind test-driving, like a border terrier or a Welsh terrier.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

I don't care for most bully breeds. The bulldogs and their health problems are horrifying to me... and I don't care for dogs that tend to be aggressive towards other dogs. I'll pass on chows, shar pei, and I do not like rottweilers due to bad experiences. I'll take yappy annoying dogs over dogs that are too powerful and are just outright dangerous. I am not a terrier person either, but I can live with the fact that plenty of people are, and the dogs can be cute... when they're not barking or biting something lol.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Cant stand Soft Coated Wheaton Terriers...I have met SO many through the kennel and grooming shop I worked at and all had behavioral issues towards people and/or other animals. Along with a long list of skin issues/allergies. My sister owns one too and has aggression toward certain people, attacks puppies and has awful skin allergies. 

Huskies and Alaskan Malamutes are another breed I wouldn't own. In my opinion they were not meant to be pets...they are bred for a job and develop anxiety issues (and behavioral issues because of the anxiety) being cooped up in a house. No matter what you do they don't have enough exercise...they were bred to pull a sled for many many miles a day. No matter how much excise you give them it will never be enough for them, unless they are doing what they were bred to do.They were bred for a specific job and do it well...people fall in love with a fluffy puppy with bright blue eyes and they grow up into an endless ball of energy that the average person can't maintain. I have yet to met one I liked, or that didn't have anxiety/behavioral issues. 

I'm not a fan of German Shepherds either...I don't trust them. I've met too many who were ruined by inexperienced owners and have made me not like the breed. Too many trying to eat my dogs through the fence or dragging their owners down the sidewalk uncontrollably. I pick my dogs up and run the other way. I love their trainability and wanting to have a job (I love every other herding dog for this reason), but something about them makes me nervous...I keep my distance. 

I'm sure there are wonderful ones out there of all of the breeds I listed...but I have yet to meet them. Maybe I'll meet one one day that will change my mind. Hope I didn't offend anyone, that wasn't my intention.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Non hole digging Poodle? ROFLMAO - Sully didn't get that memo! 

Schnauzers! I cannot see what people see in them, screaming, barking, terrors!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I am interested in every breed, and every dog on the planet, but I have NO desire to share my life with anything but a Poodle.
> I don't like shedding, I don't like dog smell, I don't like drool, and I don't like dumb. Maltese and shih Tzus are sweet as can be, but will look up the sky and drown like a turkey.
> And I personally think that it is cruel to breed some of the seriously unhealthy breeds such as dachshunds, English
> Bulldogs, and Cavalier King Charles Spaniels - I don't dislike them,
> I just don't think that they should exist.


When I started looking for a new dog after losing Annabelle; my husband asked me what I was going to get. I said I had three criteria...1) No stinking; 2)No slobbering and 3) NO SHEDDING. Then, I said, "I'm getting a toy poodle."

He said, "Ok, then, we agree."


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I can find something to love about most breeds, but beside my spoo, I seem drawn to hearding breeds mostly. My favorite dog ever was my female sable rough collie, hence my screename 

I think Pitt bulls are unattractive and wouldn't want one even if it was wonderfully well trained. I tend not to like stubborn difficult to train breeds. He trainer I work with is on her second Pug with a laundry list of obedience titles but I would not have the patience.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I personally do not want to live with any large breeds. In my senior years I don't want any dog stronger than me or one I couldn't lift in illness or emergency. For me the number one no no's are pit bulls or pit mixes. I am not afraid of them for my own safety, but I am terrified for my dogs. For many hundreds of years, and even today, these dogs are bred to attack and kill other dogs. We accept that breeds like border collies are natural herders. Pits are natural dog killers. Their bite strength can mean the death of small dogs in seconds.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Michelle, I am not offended by your take on German Shepherd dogs but I am sorry your experience makes you feel that way. GSDs out of european lines that are properly stimulated in their environment are so unlike the pathetic ones you've encountered. Bad breeding and clueless owners have made a mess out of them and their reputations. 

I speak from having experienced some awful GSDs when I was growing up too, but knowing Becks (BF's previous one) and having Peeves has totally brought me around, even Peeves has totally won over my mom who was really afraid of them and was convinced she wasn't ever going to want to come to my house because of Peeves.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm sorry if I offended anyone with the dogs I wouldn't choose, but I'm not at all offended by others who don't like bully breeds. There's something about that great big velvety pitbull head laying on your knee, totally devoted to you. If I smiled at something someone else said, my pittie would wag her tail and flatten her ears at me, happy that I was happy even if I was ignoring her. She lived an average life span of 10 years (for that breed), but I miss her still. My BT does drool sometimes, and she actually farts quite often, but she's adorable! Very velvety and loving. I love her flat face, her big round expressive eyes and her bat ears. She's not smart, but I'm going to train her for agility--she lives to please. Poodles are the BEST! But bullies are pretty great too  In my humble opinion! Oh and Michelle, I 2nd you on the Wheatens, my sister had one that bit my kids and gave everyone the stink eye. Not appealing at all! Pretty though.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I dog-sat a pittie once. A gorgeous dog, beautiful lines, loved people... but hell on wheels around anything on four legs. Ouch!

Still... this little guy always makes me smile.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i sure hope we don't offend each other personally by letting our prejudices hang out! i remember years ago there was a woman who came to the humane society park with an english cocker spaniel. we chatted several times. then one day she began to tell me why she disliked dogs like mine (lowchen), what she found wrong with them, etc. i sat there in some disbelief, but also with a secret feeling of relief. i didn't have the heart to tell her that i had always thought her english cocker unattractive. oops! but i felt much better about not caring much for the breed she liked after her little revelation. it's okay not to love every dog breed in the world and even more okay not to love individual dogs with obnoxious behavior issues. just as long as we can give a shrug of the shoulders when we learn others don't care for the dogs we choose. fair is fair.


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

I like most dogs... I find boxers/pits and greyhounds gorgeous... but as I learned when deciding to get Chell I do not ant ANY other dog other than a poodle. My husband really didn't want a poodle so to make him more open to it I flirted with other dog types but they all left a bad taste in my mouth... so he realized that I really wouldn't be as happy without my poodling baby and we got Chell  And now he's a convert and likes poodles.

So yeah... nothing but poodles for me please


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I can agree that this thread has developed into an opportunity to slate other breeds and this forum is confined to pure-bred poodles. But it does remind us why we chose a poodle over other breeds. Also I am reminded of the heritage of the various breeds and how they have become SO good at what they have been called upon to do. Most all of the older breeds were working dogs including Spoos. Spoos are recorded as working dogs back to 1100 AD as hunters, retrievers and war dogs. Pity so many see them as effeminate pets.
They were a German breed that were adopted by the French as dogs to protect mounted knights (4-6 per horseman) They were chosen after it was found that other breeds would become blood lusted in battle and attack friend and foe alike. Poodles would be more selective and kept their cool (sound familiar?) The English said of them that they knew who the French were because they all smelled of garlic???
Both Napoleon and Lord Wellesley (later made Duke of Wellington) Had Standard poodles at the Battle of Waterloo. Napoleon's white and Wellesley's black. It is said both the great men and their Poodles met at the conclusion of this battle but some historians disagree since Napoleon would have been incarcerated then instead of later. A member of Wellesley's staff is reported as saying the men sought each other out when the conclusion of the battle was in no doubt. Later Napoleon was released into the care of his personal guard.
Eric


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks for the history lesson ericwd9. I had no idea.

I tend to like a larger dog. I got my spoo, Daphne, about 2 1/2 years ago and couldn't be happier. That being said, I have had AKC greyhounds for the last 20 years and couldn't imagine life without one. Non-stinky, low maintenance, loyal, usually healthy. Some shedding, but not crazy hair.

When I was looking for a breed, I started looking at the older examples of the breeds I was interested in. So many start off as adorable puppies, and then end up kind of gross, fat, and stinky. Sounds kind of mean, but it works for me.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Michelle, I am not offended by your take on German Shepherd dogs but I am sorry your experience makes you feel that way. GSDs out of european lines that are properly stimulated in their environment are so unlike the pathetic ones you've encountered. Bad breeding and clueless owners have made a mess out of them and their reputations.
> 
> I speak from having experienced some awful GSDs when I was growing up too, but knowing Becks (BF's previous one) and having Peeves has totally brought me around, even Peeves has totally won over my mom who was really afraid of them and was convinced she wasn't ever going to want to come to my house because of Peeves.


Not just the European lines Lily CD re. Mine are am-bred and are wonderful. However, I agree too many GSDs are placed with inexperienced owners & are not raised properly. They *must* have training & socialization. Not to mention breeders that fail to breed for solid temperament. I've met so many anti-shepherd people that are surprised at how mine behave but I grew up with the breed so I have plenty of experience. 

As far as breeds I don't care for I really don't have any. However I think a high drive working line shepherd or a BC would be more than I want to handle. Also any dog that was reactive. I will help owners train them but my nerves would be fried with a dog that required constant management with no downtime.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm not offended at all  everyone here has been super polite... PF IS BACK TO NORMAL!!!!!!!!!! Yaaaaaay!!  Isn't it wonderful to share different opinions and still smile and be kind to one another?  I'm happy!!  

About huge dogs = I always said: I would never get a dog big enough to "really" hurt he... Hmphf!! Today the pizza delivery guy rings the doorbell and Lou & Apollo immediately "do their job and alert me of a unknown presence on the other side of the door" huge thick growly deep barks! I open the door and stick one leg out (and Lou lays her head on my knee (as always!) the guy's eyes almost pop out of his head and he says: "wow... That's a huge dog ma'am" and he didn't hand me my stuff (dogs are no longer barking, since I had already let them know it's ok) but the guy just froze staring at Lou's head sticking out HAHAHA!
I reach my hand out like... (Gimme my food!! ) And Apollo sticks his head out too lays his head on top of Lou's (as always) hahahaga and I say to there guy: "Yup there's 2 big ones here  but they are super friendly once I introduce ya !" ... Then I took my food.. No barks. Because as soon as I opened the door they just stare.... But it's funny "the more hair" the funniest reactions we get LOL

People act afraid of my poodles (because of their size - they look thick as bears, people don't know it's mostly just hair, there's a skinny dog underneath HAHAHA!! )

I'm glad my sweet-teddy-bears 
do scare people away  and that they stop barking as soon as I say that it's ok ... (So people don't freak out .) 

Anyway back to topic. My point was .. I thought I'd never have a dog big enough to hurt me. Well these 2 LOOK big enough to hurt ya, but they are only about 60lbs I can carry them!!  And I KNOW they would never ever hurt me ... So .. I learned to never say never... 

I think standard poodles are = perfection! 

Don't they look huge with all the hair??! I guess for some people that don't know them they may seem scary ... LOL


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Any dog that sheds, weighs over 20#, or drooled.

I guess my options are limited! That's OK, I like toy poodles just fine.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well this has been an interesting read!

Personally I have found dogs of the same breed that I have both liked and disliked - my ex had the most divine GSD, and a friend has a HUGE Rottie that is as soft as anything. Have met both breeds with different owners and thought "oh, oh - let's just move along here!".

I'm with the no squashed noses brigade, only because listening to them trying to breathe makes my chest tight in sympathy (same with Persian cats, poor things) and have to say that hairless dogs (and cats) make me cringe a bit.

I'm not a huge fan of any other dogs really, as owning anything other than a poodle isn't an option for me (allergies), and am not very knowledgeable about breeds, but I've met good and bad of lots of different breeds and now ask their owners what they are!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I admire and love many other breeds, but wouldn't necessarily want to own them. I don't want a dog that needs careful and ongoing training, socialization, and supervision to be safe and sane around other living creatures. I also don't want to own a dog that has a history of being a working/herding breed. If they don't have a job, they will create one - often not one that's not so great in an average household! They have a very difficult time just chilling. I also don't care for hairless dogs, or teeny-tiny yappy dogs - they drive me crazy! Sunny, at 9 pounds, is about my limit for small, and he doesn't yap, thank God,plus, he's a rescue, and I couldn't let him continue living the life he previously had.

Also, I've noticed people commenting about certain breeds being dumb. If course, there are different types of intelligence, and there's a difference in intelligence vs. bid-ability, IMHO. Some breeds are much easier to train than others, but that doesn't make the hard-to-train breeds dumb. An example: Boxers are very intelligent, and they were the original police dogs, but they get bored extremely easily with repetitive training, even though a properly trained boxer made the best police dog in the past. That's why police departments switched to GSDs - they were more biddable and could be trained twice as fast as a boxer, saving police departments time and money. Another example of a different type of intelligence: bloodhounds appear dumb to many, but their ability to track a scent is amazing!

Good thing there are so many breeds to choose from, right?!?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You are absolutely right about different breeds having different intelligences and abilities. Part of why we have the view of certain breeds as dopey is I guess because most of us have never seen them doing what the breed was developed to do. As I said earlier I just don't have acres of open land to run a salukie or an Afghan hound.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Anything in the terrier group, anything with a braciocephalic skull, anything that sheds, anything over 50 pounds. Anything drooly, anything with a super high prey drive or aggressive tendencies. Anything under ten pounds and fragile. 

I have two shedders plus the cat and rabbit and I'm totally over shedders. I have to vacuum daily or fur flies, it's crazy and my OCD on cleanliness is irritating! 

Top of the no list: pit bulls, bulldogs, labs, goldens, mastiffs, Min pins, chihuahuas (yes, even though I have one she is our first and last), schnauzers, border collies, chows, shar peis, 

No offense meant to anyone who has one of these breeds, just not for me.


----------



## nataly (Jul 31, 2014)

I would probably never want any of the small crazy barking dogs. I do love big dogs in general, but I will probably have to settle for a smaller dog at some point. When I do, I will have a lot of hard work  Most of the neighbor's dogs are small dogs and among them I find the miniature schnauzers are on the crazy barking end and and the yorkies are the most calm and dignified. 
I probably would never want a pit bull or bull terrier, most of the terriers - crazy even when not very small, sight hounds, any pinschers, German Shepherd - a common unfriendly guard dog breed of my childhood that used to scare me. Probably no more slobbery dogs for me, I could probably live with shedding, but the combination is a bit too much - I have lived through it, so I know. For the same reason no bearded dogs...


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh, yes ! I forgot about Schnauzers ! I would never want one of those crazy barkers. And the owners of them are always so crazy over them...lol much like us Poodle Fans. My sister has one and she has had so many different breeds and the Schnauzer is her FAVORITE. Her dog is not a barker, but it bites any male that enters the home and they think it's funny.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> Oh, yes ! I forgot about Schnauzers ! I would never want one of those crazy barkers. And the owners of them are always so crazy over them...lol much like us Poodle Fans. My sister has one and she has had so many different breeds and the Schnauzer is her FAVORITE. Her dog is not a barker, but it bites any male that enters the home and they think it's funny.



Oh I hate schnauzers - I grew up with one that would attack ME, anytime that anybody else in the family raised their voice - and I ad two older brothers who were always fighting, so I was constantly getting attacked. It is a wonder I even like dogs after growing up with that one!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I made a list of all the different breeds my sister has owned, that I can remember. Bullmastiff, Brussels Griffon, Beagle, Collie, Lab, Doberman, Japanese Chin, Border Collie, Pit, Shih Tuz,Cairn Terrier, French Bulldog, German Shepherd, Min. Schnauzer, Giant Schnauzer, Great Dane and a Whippet. 

Of all of these my sister, the dog trainer, likes the Schnauzer the best. The ones that did not last long were the Cairn Terrier, Brussels Griffon, Giant Schnauzer and the Japanese Chin. 

All of her dog except the Lab that they got as a stray were show quality and should have been good examples of the breed. So I have gotten to know a few through her.


----------



## nataly (Jul 31, 2014)

When you own them you get to see a different side of them. My people aggressive Great Dane, who had to be crated any time we had visitors he hasn't met before the age of 5 month or so, was an absolute sweetie, super gentle, loyal and sensitive with us. Whenever I was sad or crying he would sit in front of me, put his front paws on my shoulders and his cheek next to mine - basically hugging me. He was very sweet with everyone he knew as a puppy as well. They couldn't believe the same dog would try to attack anybody, but he did and his thing was going for the neck - thank goodness nobody was hurt badly... One person got his face scratched and a few got a scare of their lives though... I am sure they didn't think he was sweet or gentle...


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Forgot to add Schnauzers to that list. As a dog groomer I get to see the yappy biting side of them far to often. Plus my neighbors had 2...they woke me up every morning at 6 and they lived 4 houses down the street. Their beard does nothing for me either...couldn't own any bearded dogs.

The shih tzu is another I'm not a fan of. Most tend to be spoiled little brats...my bf's parents shih tzu for example...HATE that dog. She attacks anyone who enters the house AND everyone who lives there. I have met a couple that I thought were cute that came into work, but I would never own one. Their buggy eyes and underbites dont appeal to me.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Definitely no Pugs or Pit Bulls. No shedding dogs! And no dog over 20 pounds as I will always have two dogs and anything bigger X 2 wouldn't fit on the bed. . .with room left for me and hubby.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

janet6567 said:


> Definitely no Pugs or Pit Bulls. No shedding dogs! *And no dog over 20 pounds as I will always have two dogs and anything bigger X 2 wouldn't fit on the bed. . .with room left for me and hubby*.


janet6567 you would be amazed at how two large dogs and two adult people can fit into a queen size bed. If everybody piles on we generally have Peeves by our feet and Lily in between us. Tomorrow my mom's mini is sleeping over so I'm guessing he will be on a pillow by our heads.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I've lived with a Beagle, Kuvasz, Boxer, German Shepherd, Rottweiler, Jack Russell Terrier, and an Airedale. I have had long term dog sitting relationships with Neapolitan Mastiffs, English Mastiff, pit bulls and Australian Shepherds. I have had training experience/exposure to many other breeds. With most breeds there are strong points and weak points, things that fit into my lifestyle and things that do not. I love aspects of just about every breed, but I also realize that I do not have the correct environment to meet the needs of some breeds, nor do I feel like dealing with the constant challenge of other breeds. My JRT was "inherited" because he was afflicted with Lyme disease; not a breed I would choose, but I love this little rapscallion. Two breeds stand out as definite negatives. I can not stand the way Cocker Spaniel hair infiltrates your nostrils... and I can not tolerate the unpredictability of Chows.


----------



## PNWMama (Mar 18, 2014)

I am enjoying everyone's lists! I do feel compelled to say, in defense of pugs, that they are NOT dumb! I have a friend who actually competed in Agility with one of their Pugs, and did Rally with the other; both are very well-trained and delightful dogs. (They did admit to never meeting another "Agility Pug.") My friends only stopped competing once they had small children and no time.  But their pugs have been lovely with the little ones, too. (The Pugs do shed and drool like crazy, however. So not a breed we considered!)


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> Oh, yes ! I forgot about Schnauzers ! I would never want one of those crazy barkers. And the owners of them are always so crazy over them...lol much like us Poodle Fans. My sister has one and she has had so many different breeds and the Schnauzer is her FAVORITE. Her dog is not a barker, but it bites any male that enters the home and they think it's funny.



I had schnauzers. My black mini schnauzer never barked, but he didn't really bond with anyone either... Kinda stayed to himself, potty trained himself, and disliked children, but if they all ignored him he would just ignore back and maybe even ask to be petted but only if you ignored him and let him come to you  and he would lay on his back for a tummy rub and it was cute how he'd wiggle franticly rubbing/scratching his back on the floor he had too many awful skin and ear problems but I was sad when he passed away.. He was a good boy, poor thing... 

But definitely not a breed I identify with, even though this particular one was nice 

Ps. I hate cocker spaniels eyes when they get old, I can't stand to see the red inner part of the bottom eye lid. Just don't like that ,, yeerhhrrrk !!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I have to agree with everyone who said drooling was a deal breaker. My mother has had three bouviers, one has a very wet mouth and it was so smelly and gross even though the dogs got its face washed regularly. We found drool to clean up long after she was gone. ( Since then Mom has had 2 more bouvs with dry mouths which were fine, so not necessarily against the breed) The drooling literally turned my stomach, even though I love the look of mastiffs, newfies, St. Bernard, etc... After that I know in my heart I could never deal with the mess or the smell.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Not a fan of bully dogs, chihuahuas, or terriers. Drooling is definitely not on the short list either! 

That said, I really do enjoy all dogs on some level, even if I don't want to share my life with one of those breeds. We had a 110 lb Akita/ Chow mix that was just a big teddy bear, displayed no aggression, even when he got older and developed pretty bad arthritis. I did't click with that aloof personality, but my son loved him, and I loved watching their relationship. But I did learn that breed mix is not for me.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh about pugs not being dumb, it's the same with my little Boston Terrier. She's not smart (#54 on the list!), but she's very easy to train. I'm putting her in agility too, she'll love it. The only thing is, she thinks she's a mastiff and challenges every dog. But once she gets over herself, she'll be great


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

No Pit Bulls.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm going to have to add PWDs to the list (yes, even though I have one!!). 

She has eaten so many things. I can't have a dog that when it stands up it can swipe anything off the counter. She just ate 4 cups of cat food plus a can of it right off the counter in less then a minute. (We are going camping for 4 days and we leave this for the cat when we are gone). 

<sigh> and also <grumble!> They must be 30 pounds or smaller, and preferably 16" or smaller at the shoulder. 
VENT


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Beagle, Mastiff


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Teacup size poodles with health problems!!!
I know why we breed them small but I disagree with the concept when health problems are the result.
Eric.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

No cattledogs or herding dogs that have naturally nip at livestock when they work, no giants because they don't live very long, I'll pass on the talkative huskies and malamutes, nothing that would have 'aloof' in their breed description, nothing with that terriertude, no cocker spaniels - ever.

Being a groomer has definitely given me an opinion!


----------



## alienz (Jan 2, 2010)

I would not care to own an english bulldog they look misshapened, nor breeds that are slimers. Border collies are just too hyper for me. They make me nervous running and barking in agility trials. If Labs were the only breed of dog availabe I would have to be dogless.


----------



## Luna3698 (Dec 19, 2013)

I have always said:

"Hounds are stupid. Terriers are nuts. Working, Sporting and Herding dogs need too much exercise. This leaves me with the Toy and Non-Sporting Breeds, and I'm happy with those."

This said, I would never own a Bichon, Chihuahua, Havanese, Bulldog, Shar Pei, Chow or Border Collie. I am quite happy with my Poodles and Shih Tzu!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Luna3698 said:


> I have always said:
> 
> "Hounds are stupid. Terriers are nuts. Working, *Sporting and Herding dogs need too much exercise. This leaves me with the Toy and Non-Sporting Breeds, and I'm happy with those.*"
> 
> This said, I would never own a Bichon, Chihuahua, Havanese, Bulldog, Shar Pei, Chow or Border Collie. I am quite happy with my Poodles and Shih Tzu!


You know of course that a spoo is really a sporting dog, right? LOL


----------



## Luna3698 (Dec 19, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> You know of course that a spoo is really a sporting dog, right? LOL


Of course! They are the original water retrievers and the accepted trims (AKC Conformation) are based on the clips giving to working SPoos originally. However, they are currently classified as "Non-Sporting" by the AKC. Some do earn working titles, but not many. I would LOVE to have a Ch. Poodle with a working title, as I have always felt they are the most versatile of Breeds.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Luna3698 said:


> I have always said:
> 
> "Hounds are stupid. Terriers are nuts. Working, Sporting and Herding dogs need too much exercise. This leaves me with the Toy and Non-Sporting Breeds, and I'm happy with those."
> 
> This said, I would never own a Bichon, Chihuahua, Havanese, Bulldog, Shar Pei, Chow or Border Collie. I am quite happy with my Poodles and Shih Tzu!


:amen: Spoo and Yorkie here 

pr


----------



## AgilityChick (Jul 9, 2014)

I will start off this post by saying something that may inspire others to flame me - and that's OK. I feel like it is important to be able to have your own opinion, and you are entitled to it. Border Collies are my heart breed. I will have plenty more throughout my life. I am getting a Spoo puppy in a few weeks, and I am SO excited for her to be part of my life! However, if I was not interested in grooming competitions, and playing with hair, I would be adding another BC to my family, rather than a Poodle.

I do have a few breeds that I would never PERSONALLY choose to own. I am not a fan of dogs that bay, and do not like the look of a haw ("that red lining under the eye") as someone called it. Therefore, Basset Hounds are one of the breeds that I would not care to own. However, I am not going to say that Bassets are dumb, or that they are hyper/crazy. I think it is quite judgemental for people to judge a breed based on one or two experiences.

I have only met two Tosa Inus in my life. It is a breed from Japan bred for fighting. The first experience was very frightening - the thing would have killed me given half the chance. However, I met another Tosa Inu several months ago. I assumed that it COULD be mean, but that it also COULD be nice. I have noticed that most issues that I have with dogs are not actually problems with the dogs themselves, but with the owners. Any Shih Tzu that has been taught that it's ok to bite ferociously at the dryer because "when she was a puppy, it was cute" is an example of this.

Please, if you do not care for a particular breed of dog, that is fine. It is your opinion and you have EVERY RIGHT to hold that opinion. However, keep in mind that not every example of that bred is a great specimen, and on the flip-side, not every example is a poor specimen. It may very well have to do with the owner and how the dog has been treated or socialized (or not), so keep that in mind.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

AC, well said, I had shih tuz on my list of dogs not for me... and then I had two of the sweetest dolls on this earth for 15 short years. So yes, each dog is different. I put beagle on my list on this thread, but then thought about my sister in laws , Gracie... if she were ever in need of a home, I would have a beagle. LOL But I would not go looking for one ever. I love all dogs, I would never turn away one in need, but I would not keep them all either.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Other than a few mixed breed dogs as a child, I have only had poodles and Portuguese Water Dogs. After having a mpoo with epilespy, I switched to PWDs, which I think are very poodley in temperament and they do not shed. If PWDs weighed 25 lbs instead of 50+, I would probably stay with them, but since I love poodles I am going to get an mpoo again and try to be more careful choosing a breeder.

So I cannot actually say terriers are bad, goldens are dumbs, etc about other breeds. I am sure those dogs are very appealing to other people. I just want a playful, smartish, nonshedding dog that is midsized that has short hair on its face (I am willing to shave the face). So no matter has sweet the other breeds are, they are just not for me.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I would not own any breed that drools or barks a lot or is snappy. No rotties, pit bulls, terriers, and no hounds - bark too much and smell oily. Labs and goldens are nice dogs, but every other house on the block has one and I like to be different. Shepherds are also nice, but had one and I could stuff a pillow with the hair he shed.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Haha, what a great post. 

I used to think I was the kind of person who loved all dogs - annnnnd then I started working in a grooming salon. 

First of all, I hate being covered in dog hair and slime. So any heavy-shedding or heavy-drooling breeds are out. Secondly, after working with them, I've found that Rottweilers, huskies, Pitt Bull terriers and German shepherds can flip a switch and turn vicious. Many are sweethearts, but I don't trust any of them. 

Labs are way too high strung and I find them to be low intelligence-wise. The same with beagles. 

Also, 99% of all the pugs I've worked with scream and freak out at nail trims. No thanks. 

As for dogs I *would* own - I'd try a Yorkshire terrier, a shih tzu, a Maltese and a papillion. I'd actually love an American Eskimo or a Pomeranian but they shed a lot. I also like min pins, Manchester terriers and Italian greyhounds but I hate the short hairs. 

I would definitely rescue a poodle mix or a "doodle". 

But I have no plan on leaving my awesome purebred poodle breed!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh, and I also wouldn't mind a Belgian Malinois if it wasn't for those short hairs


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

I would never get a scent hound of any sort (cant stand the horrendous sounds that come out of their mouths... cant stand beagles) I would never ever get anything with a double coat or anything humongous. (humongous and double coated is a disgusting double whammy... and those are always the drooly ones) I truly dislike great danes. they all seem to go crazy around 1.5 or 2 years old, at least all of the ones ive encountered. And I would never in a million years get an American cocker spaniel... Or a springer... (Gross yeasty smelly greasy ears... and pooping all over my grooming table) or any spaniel really. And no mutts. I like my purebred dogs. Being a groomer and working at a large very popular boarding kennel has definitely shown me what breeds I truly love and what ones I would never want to encounter again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

